# Popping in with a not so good update on Wagner



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry! I hope that he rebounds for you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

fozziesmom said:


> I'm so sorry! I hope that he rebounds for you.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Thank you so much.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm so dreadfully sorry to hear this. Good luck to you both.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Wagner*



Wagners Mom2 said:


> I have been having trouble trying to log in here--so just re-signed up with a 2 at the end of my name (sorry Mods). But I need to be here--around people that understand. (and I'm going to give cliff notes version because I have typed everything out twice and lost it now because of this laptop I'm on).
> 
> Long story short. Wagner has a mass on his leg--up near his shoulder. Vet ruled out abscess and confirmed mass with x-rays.
> 
> ...


I am so very sorry to hear about Wagner. Please come to us for support-so many of us here have been through this pain.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you very much. He's doing pretty well--pain meds and anti-inflammatories seem to be helping--but his appetite isn't near what it should be. But we're working on it and I'm feeding him a little bit of everything to try to keep him satisfied. I appreciate the support, more than you know.


----------



## ssacres (Sep 29, 2012)

I know how hard it is when they are not feeling well. I hope and pray Wagner will be ok. They are such an important part of our lives and we love them so much. Hugs..


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

I'm sorry to hear you and Wagner are going through this. I hope you are able to get him to eat more and keep him comfortable. Sending positive thoughts and prayers your way that he rallies for you.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you both....yes, they are truly special aren't they? He is my heart dog--and it is going to rip my heart when it's his time, but I wouldn't trade these wonderful 12 years with him for the pain to go away. 

He can get up on his own now--and is moving well, even going up and down stairs, so I'm grateful for improvement, there. He's just my chowhound, so I know he doesn't feel quite right since he's not that interested. But we'll keep trying and hope I can keep him comfortable and happy for many months to come.  Thank you all for the support--golden people are as awesome as their dogs.


----------



## boomers_dawn (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm sorry to hear about your Wagner. I hope whatever it is just magically goes away.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

boomers_dawn said:


> I'm sorry to hear about your Wagner. I hope whatever it is just magically goes away.


Ahh...wouldn't that be wonderful? Thank you.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

I am so very, very sorry to read this...it is so hard when our seniors are suffering. I can understand not want to put him through too much at 12 years old, my heart breaks for you. I was in your shoes this time last year, and I know how difficult those decisions can be. Feel free to PM me if you need to talk...Dawn


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> I am so very, very sorry to read this...it is so hard when our seniors are suffering. I can understand not want to put him through too much at 12 years old, my heart breaks for you. I was in your shoes this time last year, and I know how difficult those decisions can be. Feel free to PM me if you need to talk...Dawn


Thank you so much, Dawn. I remember you going through your heartaches--and I remember hurting for you then, but now I truly know how it feels. And it's awful. I honestly didn't expect to come home with him last Friday--and I'm grateful the vet tech said "you deserve one more night with him". Because we've had 9 more now--and they've been good. 

You're right, at 12, I can't put him through much. He's given me 12 wonderful years and I don't want him to have 12 bad days.....

As long as I can keep him comfortable, I will--and when I can't, he'll let me know it's time. I'm sure I'll need to talk and I truly appreciate the offer to PM. xoxoxoxoxoxo.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Thinking of you and your boy. Hoping that the medication continues to give him some relief and you can enjoy the time you have with him.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Thinking of you and your boy. Hoping that the medication continues to give him some relief and you can enjoy the time you have with him.


Thank you so much.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)




----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a sweet sugar face, our seniors are so special. I have a buggy, and a help em up harness if you need to borrow them. How's his mobility?


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

GoldenMum said:


> What a sweet sugar face, our seniors are so special. I have a buggy, and a help em up harness if you need to borrow them. How's his mobility?


That is so sweet...thank you so much.

He is actually getting along much better--his leg was swollen 2-3 times the size it should be and it's gone down to just a tiny bit swollen. I was having to help him up for a few days, but now he is getting up fine by himself and even going upstairs. So for now, he's doing pretty good. Thank you for the offer, that is so kind of you.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What a handsome boy! So very sorry you're going through this.


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

Thank you so much.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

You are in my prayers.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Prayers going your way.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm very sorry to hear the news about Wagner. But it's never OK to let a dog suffer, never. You stated thats what's happening and he's not eating. Do what is right for him. It's very easy for the animal to be put to sleep but not for us. It's something that needs to be done sometimes. I've been there quite a few times in my life, it's never easy


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> I'm very sorry to hear the news about Wagner. But it's never OK to let a dog suffer, never. You stated thats what's happening and he's not eating. Do what is right for him. It's very easy for the animal to be put to sleep but not for us. It's something that needs to be done sometimes. I've been there quite a few times in my life, it's never easy


No....he's not. I won't let this dog suffer for one minute. He is eating some--he is not eating like HE usually eats. I won't let this dog wilt away to nothing and die a slow painful death. I am scrambling eggs, baking chicken, cooking him his own steak ETC to feed him. I know info here has been limited and it's easy to draw conclusions, but please know my baby isn't suffering at this point, nor will I let him.


----------



## Martin (Feb 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry. This sounds so like what I went through with Drifter a few weeks ago. I hope Wagner keeps showing some improvement and somehow feels better. Take care of yourself as well.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry to hear abut Wagner, I went through it with my boy. I know how hard it is, it's a roller coaster ride at times. I know you're doing everything and more for him. 
He's a beautiful and very special boy.

My thoughts and prayers are with you both.


----------



## goldlover68 (Jun 17, 2013)

I am sorry to hear what Wagner is going through. He looks to have had a wonderful life, they give so much back to us. I have walked where you are walking now. You are the only one who will no what is best for Wagner, you know him better then anyone. Let your heart be your guide, and enjoy each day with him.

God Bless...


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I am so sorry. Our seniors are so special and it is so worrisome when they won't eat or eat so much less. I am glad though that Wagner seems to be getting around much better.

I am keeping my fingers crossed that he will start eating more for you and continue to do much better.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Wagners mom
I responded to your first post which said he'd suffered for months. I'm glad to hear you'll do whats best for him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*WagnersMom2*

WagnersMom2

Praying for Wagner and you. My heart goes out to you.
Wagner looks so precious!


----------



## Wagners Mom2 (Mar 20, 2012)

murphy1 said:


> Wagners mom
> I responded to your first post which said he'd suffered for months. I'm glad to hear you'll do whats best for him.


You misread what I was saying then or misinterpreted it. 

What I'm saying is I won't put him through surgery for him to hurt for months and for another mass to come back after he's been uncomfortable for months and lived through it--to only lose his life in the end. If you re-read it, you may see what I'm saying.


----------

